
Threads for Rakudo Perl 6 - draegtun
http://ttjjss.wordpress.com/2012/12/22/threads-for-rakudo-perl-6/
======
smegel
> Yep, we’re not really there yet.

I would appreciate more frank admissions like this from the Perl6 folk.

~~~
PommeDeTerre
I know what you mean. I've often felt somewhat misled by their claims.

It was one false start after another for many years. Then when Rakudo Star was
first released, I guess it must have been a couple of years ago now, they made
it sound like it was far more usable than it actually was.

I didn't expect it to be perfect by any means, but I thought it'd at least by
usable for some simple scripting tasks and some basic text processing. It
wasn't usable for these, unfortunately. It was one problem after another, and
I remember the performance being absolutely terrible.

I've tried it a few times since then, and the situation has only improved
mildly. After these experiences, I've lost interest in it. I don't see any
point in trying it again, only to be disappointed once more.

